
Venezuela’s Latest Problem Is There Are Now Too Many Dollars - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-01-03/venezuela-s-latest-problem-is-there-are-now-too-many-dollars
======
Glosster
What's the chance that in the future, for payments, they will start using
mainly a cryptocurrency, or a stablecoin, instead of USD?

